# Growing Grains!



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

So I find this really cool - Im growing my own grains! Purely by accident of course. I normally dump the used mouse bedding out along the back of our property, and it seems like some of the whole grains have survived consumption. I have a mixture of oats, wheat, rye, etc all growing.



As aside note, wood chips + mouse waste is a very good fertilizer. Some huge weeds back there. :lol:


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

You're mice will be feasting, lol. That is strange though, you'd think wild mice and the birds would have eaten them all.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

They will love the snacks


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool I might try growing some myself with the cucumbers and tomatoes in the green house


----------

